

DynamoDB Update – JSON, Expanded Free Tier, Flexible Scaling - jeffbarr
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/dynamodb-update-json-and-more/

======
nnx
It's really great that the item size can now be up to 400KB.

However without corresponding increase of Read/Write Capacity, how
practical/cost-effective is it to store objects of that size?

Afaics it seems capacity billing is still counted in 1KB chunks? :(

~~~
nnx
Similarly, shouldn't Query's limit be increased accordingly as well?

"If the total number of items meeting the query parameters exceeds the 1MB
limit, the query stops and results are returned to the user with a
LastEvaluatedKey to continue the query in a subsequent operation."

Having to request DynamoDB for every 2 items sounds impractical again.

------
alexgaribay
Is there an approximate month or time for when adding/removing GSIs will be
available? I'm really looking forward to that feature.

